# yak anchor setup



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I know alot of gear for yaks is personal preference but the anchoring system that I put on mine seems to be one of the best that I have used. I fish alot of freshwater rivers with mine as well as inshore at the coast and it has performed flawlessly in all applications. I really dont like the claw style anchors because if they get hung up in strong current you may be going over. i learned this the hard way unfortunately. the anchor system i have on my yak consists of 2- 5lb steel window weights, 2-30 ft sections of 1/4" nylon anchor rope, 2 sections of 3/8" plastic/pvc tubing, 2 large stainless anchor snaps and 2 Harken cam cleats. Basically, you end up with one anchor off the front and one off the back, the anchor rope is fed through the pvc tubing which is attached with clips to the left front rail and one on the right rear rail. mount one cam cleat on the left side of seating position and one on the right side to secure rope in( location is more of a personal preference) just wherever you can get to it easiest. what i like best is when fishing soft bottoms, the window weight anchors fall in a vertical position and really sink into the bottom, keeping you in place instantly. i used to use it without the pvc tubing sleeves, but i wanted to make the retrieval a little smoother. this fixed the problem. I use it on my redfish 12 SOT and it works great. If anyone is interested i would be happy to post some pics to show the details. Just my two cents but it really does work well and its fairly cheap to put together. the only problem i forsee for anyone is getting a hold of the window weights, but i can solve that for you....i have a ton of extra ones that ive collected over the years. The one thing ive learned over the years of yak fishing is...less is more. the more stuff you have in or on your yak the more it just gets in the way, usually at the absolute worst time. i used to have all kinds of extras on my yak. now, its 2 anchors, 2 rod holders,2-3 rod tethers, 2 or 3 rods, tackle bag and PFD. you can go absolutely crazy with xtras, but to me they are not worth it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

when i rigged my 1st yak i used a 7lbs damper weight, held great but was hard to pull. went to a 4 lbs down rigger weight and it works well also, doesnt hang up like a grapple style. some guys are using heavy gauge elec. wire in a grapple shape so when it hangs it will straighten out and come free, sounds like a good idea if anchoring around bridge pilings or throwing up on rip rap


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, i guess when it comes down to it, the things someone could come up with is limited only to the imagination. ive been using my setup now for around 5 years and i have yet to lose an anchor. knock on wood lol.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

PlanB - I would love to see some pics. I have an anchor but have not set up a way to deploy it. Your setup sounds great for what I would need to do.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

i will get some pics uploaded as soon as i can. life is crazy with a 2 and 4 year old.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

planb said:


> i will get some pics uploaded as soon as i can. Life is crazy with a 2 and 4 year old.


hope you are young to keep up with them little ones!:d


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I would love to see some pics of your system. I am a complete NOOB to kayak fishing and am trying to gather all the info I can.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

im not young enough....39 to be exact. ive been trying to load pictures, but it looks like i need to direct you to a website to view them. am i missing something?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

email me the pics and I will post them for you
[email protected]


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

doing it now


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

i found where to upload pics but for some reason it did not work. i contacted the forum admin


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

try this
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=22154


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

*anchor pic*

















http://s7.tinypic.com/nxlsok_th.jpg
http://s7.tinypic.com/344w2mt_th.jpg


----------

